
Finally a startup visa proposal that doesn't need Congress - dusanbab
http://www.recode.net/2016/8/26/12652892/white-house-startup-visa
======
dusanbab
Actually, this may not be a visa, but rather parole, which is a very
interesting way to do this indeed.

